# Yellow perch



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Does anyone know if the yellow perch are running at Waysons Corner yet?opcorn:


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have not heard anything but March is when the talk starts. I know you hit up Waysons every year but when have you started catching them in previous years. I was thinking of trying Jug Bay layer this week. Anyone know when they usually show up at Jug Bay?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

unconfirmed report is some Yp hav been caught at waysons but very few.
also rumor is that boaters are catchin a boat-load of Wps with size down around benedict!!!


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

The fishermen are starting to show up at beachwood park on the magothy I don't known if they are catching yellow perch.:fishing:


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

tacklemake said:


> The fishermen are starting to show up at beachwood park on the magothy I don't known if they are catching yellow perch.:fishing:


It's a very slow bite. Another week or so and those big white perch will be in there thick.


----------



## Penn Pal (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been fishing off a friends pier in the Gunpowder river the last two weekends for Crappie and you can't keep those darn Yellows off. They are loaded with row. I can't wait till they spawn so i can get more crappie(i guess that not really a bad thing). The quarry was loaded all winter also.

Mike


----------



## mart1318 (Dec 31, 2008)

*gunpowder yellow perch?*

know where people are catching the yellows? anywhere from shore? haven't seen much up my way in north east.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Yellow Perch*

I was catching them in the deeper holes of the Upper Choptank a week ago the run might be over soon


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

update: no 1 will catch anything in numbers ( 5 or above ) at waysons until
the man take down all of his nets at jug bay. but if you have to fish the pax at this time (the next 5 days) i believe Kings Landing or Eagle Harbor will be good spots!!!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

kings landings got some channel cats too ive seen some fisherman with ultra lite rods and big ones break off sometimes


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

if you don't mind coming south, they are killing the yellow perch at the occoquan in NoVa.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

With all this rain at the dam and melting snow I wonder how many gates they will open.There's a real good chance of monster catfish in the bay and alot of them will end up in the chester river with the other big cats...........woody:fishing:


----------

